# Power Tap wire routing on a Look 555



## co2cycle (Nov 21, 2006)

Does anyone have any clever suggestions for routing the wires for a Power Tap Pro (rear sensor and cadence) on a 555? It's a shame to mess up those clean lines with wires and zip-ties. And don't tell me to buy the wireless version--there's a reason I bought a 555 and not a higher number. 

Oh, and thanks to everyone on this forum/support group. I've been riding my 555 for almost a year now and it has been an outstanding successor to my old steel Cervelo (another fine frame that met its end after running over one too many downed criterium racer).


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

I use electrical tape and route the wire under the top tube.


----------



## Just Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

Use a hot glue gun to glue the wires into place or a clear caulk. I used hot glue on my wife's ergobrain cadence/speed sensors and you can't see them. The hot glue looks globbed on in a few spots, but no one can see it. The caulk will allow you to smooth the bead with your finger for a cleaner/smoother result.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

wow... I like a less permanent solution. But good idea for a long lasting fix!

Cheers-
Jim


----------



## Just Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

Hot glue and/or caulk are far from permanent. I can grab the wire and pull it off along with the hot glue without damaging the cables.


----------

